# UGODOG?



## ugxcloud (Oct 21, 2007)

Just want to know about this item..

is it plastic? is it heavy? rubber? 

My Mochi is pretty smart and if the thing is pretty light she would find a way to get inside the grate and rip everything.. anyone know about these info?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I would think it would be pretty messy to take the poop off, wouldn't it stick to the grating? I prefer the pee pad. I wouldn't want the pee sitting in that thing all day and stinking the house, not to mention having to constantly wash it down.


----------



## ugxcloud (Oct 21, 2007)

its just that when I leave mochi home alone she would rip the wee pad apart.. so that does not work too well.. 

any other thoughts? I might get it just so she wont rip it apart anymore and her feet can say dry


----------



## Chewtoy (Mar 28, 2008)

Dexter's been using one for a little while now, and we haven't had any problems. He was tearing apart his pee pads, like yours, and once he started trying to swallow the plastic backing we knew we had to try something different. The Ugodog is plastic, and it's not very heavy but Dexter hasn't been able to pull up the grate. (Not for lack of trying!) We had originally purchased a huge box of bargain pee pads, scented with an attractant, and we've been using them in the bin of the Ugodog. Our main reason was so that Dex would recognize the scent, but they also make clean up a breeze. As our supply gets low, we'll eventually phase them out.

The grate doesn't bother his paws and Dex can no longer tear apart the pads or roll around in his pee  which are both big plusses in my book. So far, our experience has been very good. The Ugodog keeps things nice and clean - the only ways I can imagine poop being messy on the grate would be if Mochi were sick, or if she has soft stool. Or if she likes to stomp on it when she's finished.


----------



## ugxcloud (Oct 21, 2007)

hmm.. sounds like you just sold me on this.. you should have the ugodog company give you commision.. HAHA.. I wonder how long would it take to get to NY.. thanks chewtoy!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Now you have me interested. Was is hard to get him to go on it? My fear is that Bella is so used to the pad she wouldn't know to go on the grate. Other than that I'd love to get one.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

> Now you have me interested. Was is hard to get him to go on it? My fear is that Bella is so used to the pad she wouldn't know to go on the grate. Other than that I'd love to get one.[/B]


Me, too! I'd love to hear more about this!


----------



## Chewtoy (Mar 28, 2008)

> hmm.. sounds like you just sold me on this.. you should have the ugodog company give you commision.. HAHA.. I wonder how long would it take to get to NY...[/B]


*laughs* Dude, I did sound like an infomercial, didnt I? Not sure where they ship from, but it took about a week to reach NC. 




> Was is hard to get him to go on it? My fear is that Bella is so used to the pad she wouldn't know to go on the grate. Other than that I'd love to get one.[/B]


Not at all. We just put it in the same place his pads have always been, and have been using attractant-scented pee pads in the bin of the Ugodog just to reinforce that the weird plastic thing is a toilet.  If the pads Bella uses are unscented, then you might try spraying a little of that chemical attractant stuff on the grate (which is what we plan to do if Dex starts ignoring the Ugodog when the pads run out).


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I had bought the WizDog in hopes of getting rid of the pee-pee paws and the tracks that left behind. The Wizdog looks almost identical to the Ugodog and others on here had posted they had success with it. I started off by putting the pad on top of the grate (we didn't have a problem with the tearing up the pads though). Anyway, I never could get Sophie to use it with the pad under the grate. Maybe the Ugodog's grate is smaller, but I think the grate really bothered Sophie. Just my 2 cents. 

I just need to get Annie to understand that just because her paws are on the pad and her head is over the pad doesn't mean her butt is over the pad. :smpullhair: She can get every part of her little body on the pad and her lil pee pee is right over the bare floor!!!!! Oh, and my house leans so you can imagine the mess. :brownbag:


----------



## ugxcloud (Oct 21, 2007)

ok well i just made a purchase so hopefully i should get it in a week. I will let you guys know how it is..

it does come with a 30 day guarantee so heyyyy.. cant beat that..


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been using the ugodog potty since we got Sadie back in April. We had her about 2 weeks before I ordered it, and she was going on washable bed pads at that time (she would rip up the disposables).

Once it came in, it did kind of throw her off a bit, but she did end up using it consistently after a couple of days of positive reinforcement. Once your's does arrive, make sure you place it in the same location as the current "potty area." We actually put ours on top of a fresh pad so that she would relate the new product to "potty" better. 

I found some reusable CHAIR PADS on ebay that fit under the grates quite well. Our regualr pad was 36 X 36, so I positioned the ugodog potty on top of this pad with the ugodog potty up against the wall so that only about 10 inches of the pad was sticking out from underneath it.

Once it was in position in her normal potty area, I placed a paper towel with some of her urine under the grate. From this point, every time I would take her out of her crate, I would place her directly on the ugodog potty. Initially she would step off of it to use the pad, and this is where I got smart. :biggrin: Over a period of 5 days, I would tuck the bottom pad under the ugodog potty 2 inches at a time. Once she realized she was losing potty space on the pad, she began using the ugodog potty consistently. Every time she would use it, she'd get a treat and praise. 

Once Oliver arrived, I kept this as his only option, and repeated the same process I had done with Sadie. Zoe was a rescue dog, so she has been a bit more difficult to train, but she's coming around.

I did read a ton of reviews in deciding whether to get this or the wiz dog system. From what I found, the ugodog potty was sturdier and larger than the wizdog. PLUS it matches our Italian coffee house decor in the kitchen! :chili: 

We definitely love the system as it solves the wet pad issue. I just throw wet pads in the wash on warm with bleach at the end of the evening, and use lysol wipes to clean the grate and inside.

It's sooooo much better than picking up a ripped up disposable, not to mention better for the environment.

HTH,

Angela


----------

